# 2005+ altima white face and reverse glow glow gauges



## import_enthusiast7 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been watching speedhut.com but they have nothing under development yet, I'm really want to get rid of those "fugly" stock orange gauges but can't seem to find anything aftermarket yet. Does anyone know if they have been made... possibly from Japan?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Keep your eye on the speedhut page. I know for sure they're about to start signing up. They will have a set of gauges in their hands very soon (shipped already) to start working on the '05 set. We have over 15 people from the other forum waiting to go.

Otherwise, there's nothing else.


----------



## import_enthusiast7 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet, I already pre-ordered mine but we need more people!!! Anywhere else i should spread the word?


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Gauges*

Speedhut gauges.

http://www.speedhut.com/15orders_el_...ber=102&bhcp=1



I just ordered mine. So why does it say 

( Once we receive 25 orders we will begin Tooling. Tooling completion takes 4-6 weeks. To Date we have " 1 " orders. ) 

Your telling me I'm the only one that has ordered so fare. Come on people this is the cheapest mod ever 

( $1.00 will be charged when placing your pre-order today. This amount will be applied towards your total purchase price. This $1.00 charge is non refundable. We DO NOT charge your Credit Card the remaining total purchase price until we reach the minimum Pre-order quantity. If we never reach this quantity, your Credit Card will never be charged the remaining total purchase price. Total Price $99.95 +$8.00 shipping. Standard Graphics include for free )

Your telling me that you think, the orange is better. Then all the upgrades they are giving you at speedhut. You most be nuts, the orange looks like crap. 

So come on people lets get going already. You know how much work this took. Then you bitch that there is nothing out for are cars.
__________________


----------

